# Need #303 boiler shell



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure if this should be posted here or in the sell section....but here goes.

I bought a 303 in York recently for a guy who was unable to go. He has always wanted a #303 in his collection for like 15 years, but has no resources (lite on the $$$) to get one. So decided to help him out and bought one cheap. My problem is I didn't look over the shell as well as I should have. When I got it home to service it, I found that one of the rear motor mount posts was broken away and a large crack in the front from the pilot (cow catcher) all the way to the headlamp, as well as the other mounting posts showing some minor cracking too. I know there are some miracle workers out there using JB Weld to repair these and that will be my intention. However, it will be my first time doing so and I'd rather keep the shell myself in case I do not do such a great job.

So I'm looking for a fairly cheap replacement boiler shell for this #303 with good graphics and solid mounting posts all around with no other damages. If anybody can help me out, please let me know. I'd like to finish this engine for the guy as a gift since he is under some hard times. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not sure if this should be posted here or in the sell section....but here goes.
> 
> I bought a 303 in York recently for a guy who was unable to go. He has always wanted a #303 in his collection for like 15 years, but has no resources (lite on the $$$) to get one. So decided to help him out and bought one cheap. My problem is I didn't look over the shell as well as I should have. When I got it home to service it, I found that one of the rear motor mount posts was broken away and a large crack in the front from the pilot (cow catcher) all the way to the headlamp, as well as the other mounting posts showing some minor cracking too. I know there are some miracle workers out there using JB Weld to repair these and that will be my intention. However, it will be my first time doing so and I'd rather keep the shell myself in case I do not do such a great job.
> 
> So I'm looking for a fairly cheap replacement boiler shell for this #303 with good graphics and solid mounting posts all around with no other damages. If anybody can help me out, please let me know. I'd like to finish this engine for the guy as a gift since he is under some hard times. Thanks.


Let me look around buddy.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not sure if this should be posted here or in the sell section....but here goes.
> 
> I bought a 303 in York recently for a guy who was unable to go. He has always wanted a #303 in his collection for like 15 years, but has no resources (lite on the $$$) to get one. So decided to help him out and bought one cheap. My problem is I didn't look over the shell as well as I should have. When I got it home to service it, I found that one of the rear motor mount posts was broken away and a large crack in the front from the pilot (cow catcher) all the way to the headlamp, as well as the other mounting posts showing some minor cracking too. I know there are some miracle workers out there using JB Weld to repair these and that will be my intention. However, it will be my first time doing so and I'd rather keep the shell myself in case I do not do such a great job.
> 
> So I'm looking for a fairly cheap replacement boiler shell for this #303 with good graphics and solid mounting posts all around with no other damages. If anybody can help me out, please let me know. I'd like to finish this engine for the guy as a gift since he is under some hard times. Thanks.


N/B/F: Go to ebay and search "American Flyer Shells". You will find one there sooner than later as they have all type of shells for sale. You should find these "A dime a dozen" as these are very common. Larry P/S: Picked a mint 312 shell the other day for $30.FYI


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Is a #303 a short shell? I have a 287 shell.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a plastic Atlantic shell -- think produced around the late 50's early to mid 60's.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

nothing here..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I did find a couple on eBay -- one of which was fairly decent. The others showed cracking mounts like what I already have. I had hoped to avoid buying the one from eBay. However, time is running out and I need to get on with this project, so I bit the bullet and bought it. Thanks to everyone for looking though.


----------

